# When do pregnancy symptoms start?



## BUNGALOW10 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm almost 11 post-partum and still nursing my son. My period has not returned yet.

The last weekend I was tired, always starving, a little acne-ish (something which I've been 100% free of since my son was born), and I had heartburn (something I've only ever had while pregnant). The heartburn drove me to take a pregnacy test last night, which was negative. I should also mention that my son has been fussy at the breast, acting like the milk is very yucky tasting, at one point he even slapped my boob in disgust (not like my little milk monster).

Today I'm eating lunch and I'm having my usual BLT, and I'm staring at it and picking at it. It just isn't appetizing. No not like me, but it just occurred to me that I did that all the time when pregnant.

So, can I have pregnancy symptoms before a test shows positive? I didn't think that was possible, but after my lunch I'm not so sure.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

I was wondering this exact same thing. I found this thread interesting. Steedalyn was 5 dpo when she noticed symptoms and got her bfp this month.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=941862


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, you can. Take another test in a few days, if you can wait that long! You might just be getting sick or something along those lines too.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

I know you already saw my whole saga on the other thread ... and I have been feeling like things are going on, including my own leche monster apparently not taking in as much liquid (very concentrated pee) ...

Perhaps these are all just signs of the impending return of our fertility


----------



## BUNGALOW10 (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twilight girl* 

Perhaps these are all just signs of the impending return of our fertility









that's what I'm thinking is going on... but we'll see.


----------



## mama kk (Sep 2, 2008)

I hear you...

I am 10 1/2 months pp and I wonder if I am pregnant all the time. Cramps, tiredness, moodiness... It really could be anything... I was tempted to buy a preg. test yesterday but couldn't swallow the 7 dollars just on a whim.

I think if your test said negative, you probably are not. It seems like those symptoms usaually happen after your hormone levels are high. But then again, you never know!


----------

